# 5 meter x 1.2 meter x 1.2 meter planted tanks



## plantbrain (4 Apr 2015)

I have 2 of these big tanks to do.........and one guy have a reef tank that matches the planted...........so I'll actually do 3 of these, but less work with the reef.

This piece will go in one of the tanks, not sure which just yet. About 1 meter tall.
It's larger than you think, about 2 meters long, will be covered with Anubias.
I will be scaping the two tanks this summer and then a unique square 2x2 meter, 80cm, deep tank also.



The Wood season opens up April 1st, so I've been out collecting. Time to hire the kids to slave away carrying the wood for me. They close it because of poor road conditions on dirt mountain roads in the wet and snowy winters.



Dandy little thick bonsai:


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Apr 2015)

Hi Plantbrain,

Wonderful DW   Looking forward to seeing the scapes


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 Apr 2015)

Tom Amano...or Takashi Barr....?
Keep us informed about this and all other tank related things you do, this one sound pretty cool.


----------



## EnderUK (4 Apr 2015)

My vote is the second one, looks like some sort of octopus.  I'm sure you'll make either look impressive.


----------



## Andy D (4 Apr 2015)

So jealous you have access to so much excellent wood!

Will be following...


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Apr 2015)

Awesome projects, looking forward to the next update...


----------



## nayr88 (6 Apr 2015)

Looking forward to more pics and updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limz_777 (6 Apr 2015)

what that growing on the wood ? moss?


----------

